# Finally bought a bike



## MrClean (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been trolling these forums for a few weeks now. I race MTB and was looking for a road bike to do some training on, and knowing me probably a couple races, centuries, etc 

With the cyber Monday deals I picked up a Motobecane Immortal Fire. Full Force, Ksyriums, all for $1800. Not I just have to see how those "kinky" handlebars feel in my hands, even if I hate them it's a small fix.

I don't even have the tracking email yet but I'm super excited. Pics and weight to come ASAP


----------



## MrClean (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, it looks like I'm not getting the bike.

After waiting 5 days for it to be shipped I finally sent an email to BD (Friday). Late that afternoon I get an email back saying that they will look into it. On Monday I send another email inquiring. On Tuesday I get an email that "my" bike had a damaged cardboard box at the warehouse, they looked inside and the frame was cracked so they didn't send it. 

While I'm glad they didn't send me a cracked frame I was pretty ticked that they did not fill me in ASAP. Sure enough they are also sold out in my size (56cm). Karla tried to offer me another bike (Immortal Spirit I think) and even offered me another $100 off if I wanted to "upgrade" to another bike. In the midst of all this (Wednesday) RealCyclist has 1 M/L Litespeed Archon C1 Force build on their site. I quickly cancelled my order for the Motobecane and picked up the Litespeed.

Cancelling the order was no problem at all and Today I got an email from BD offering me $100 off a bike in the future for my "troubles". 
I must give credit to BD, they did right by me! (even though I didn't buy a bike from them)


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

its a shame you wernt notified sooner perhaps but sounds like everything worked out ok, that ltiespeed archon looks like a very good looking bike!


----------



## MrClean (Jun 24, 2008)

AAAAAARGH!!!!

The guy at RealCyclist screwed up and sold me the Dura-Ace version. In the wrong size!
Cancelled that order...

Maybe I should just stick to MTB


----------



## PhotoJoe (Mar 8, 2011)

Take the $100 offer from BD, throw another $100 at it (or wait to see if there are deals on the 12th) and get the Moto Ti with Force.


----------



## MrClean (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I ordered a Gravity Pro X bike. Right now they are $699. I'm going to order a set of Force cranks and brakes which should bring the full build to $1000. Then I'm going to strap it to my trainer!

In the spring I plan on moving all the parts to a chinese carbon frame


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice...

The price is great.


----------



## john_rooker44 (Nov 2, 2011)

nice bike


----------

